# Has attending university improved or worsened your Social Anxiety?



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

For me, I have improved in a lot of aspects such as interviews and talking to people. Before I would worry what to do with my hands, where to look, and I would meticulously plan what to say before conversing with people. Now my social interactions are less planned out and are more dynamic and engaging.

Now, after I have reflected on my honours graduation exit interview that I had yesterday, I actually had a successful conversation with a 'typical' human being. I even cracked a little joke that was successful and kept a fluid interaction for most of the interview. 

However, when it comes to living in the residence hall and my flat I have not made improvements with my SA. I guess that I just need my own space, my separate peace, where I can relax and escape the world a while. I'm not too bothered by this because I will just get a studio single or a loft next year for grad school and I know I can live independently and take care of myself. 

How about you guys?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

In some ways it has brought more stress, but I would have to definitely say that I am SO much better now, in my second year at uni. Still not the most popular guy, still do lots of dumb **** because of SA, and unable to form a romantic relationship...... but I honestly feel a lot better. I have put myself out there and risked social situations, which has helped. 
I feel happy about the future.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

It helped me. I actually learned to become comfortable socializing by having a couple of drinks to loosen me up. Socializing while buzzed or tipsy made me realize that I could just do the same thing when sober.


----------



## sadPhDstudent (Feb 9, 2013)

It definitely made my anxiety worse. The kids at my undergraduate school were very ghetto and I did not fit in with them. I had nothing in common with them. Right now in grad school, my social anxiety is high because participation in class is important and I am not comfortable speaking. Also, I have to present a project at a national conference.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

I Have not been on a nightout yet but im improving slowly.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

When I went originally college WORSENED my issues now it just makes me hate people there naturally. It does still increase depression to severe levels though. The only thing that ever helped my anxiety was training in Karate.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

It depended on my attitude really, and how much I was actually getting out of the house. It got a lot worse at first, when I didn't make all the friends I thought I would, and when I was too shy to even try to talk to women. After I realized I had SA, and actively tried to improve myself, having classes with tons of people who I could talk to, who I probably wouldn't see again, as well as easy conversation topics (talking about class, majors, career goals, etc.) really smoothed the whole process. A couple of years ago, when I was doing awesome, I almost "cured" myself of it, and even managed to get an awesome girlfriend, but unfortunately soon after I was done with undergrad, and had quite a few months off, where I basically was either hanging out with the GF, or lazing around at home. Either way, I stopped meeting new people, and regressed.... My current program allows me to sit at home 90% of the time and listen to lectures without getting off my ***, which hasn't helped, but the 10% of the time I'm in school helps.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Definitely improved 

Met new people so that helped break out of my usual comfort zone and routine of being around the same people most of the time. Also volunteered, got involved, and kept up with school news more often.

And talking to professors as well. I used to be shy with asking questions but now I'm more at ease with sharing my ideas to them or asking for help when needed. I've also become better at phrasing questions so that I get a more pinpointed answer.

I guess in general, just broadening my perspective on things  still got work to do but feeling progress is great.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I have made zero friends at the college after going for almost 2 years, but things have improved. It gives me the opportunity for exposure and feeling more comfortable in those public settings.

If you go into these situiations with a positive mindset, things usually end up improving.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It didn't do much for me. It depends on your attitude and how much you believe in improving. I went in with the attitude that I was going to change myself significantly. Because of issues at home and general inability to pay attention to my school work and mental health issues at the same time, I gave up and reverted back to my old ways.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Marginally I guess, the problem is I sit on my *** for 3 months during the summer break. So I tend to regress every year and have to start over.


----------



## kashbandicoot (Nov 9, 2012)

My university experience made me realise about social anxiety. I barely spoke to anyone sat alone,, didnt get involved in any extra carricular events. I couldn't realise why I was isolating myself. It was only when I was freaking out the morning of a class presentation that I finally came across social anxiety on the internet. Ive stopped going to classes that make me feel anxious or whereIm alone and have missed essay deadlines. It's just a disater now! Everyone thinks I'm getting on fine and would laugh in my face if I told the what's happening. My parents would absolutley kill me. They're the main reason I even applied- they would have made my life hell if I didn't get into uni. deep down I know I have to force myself into scary situations and I feel like I can do it. Its just that I panicked and automatically hid and avoided people. It's all my fault and I cant blame anyone or complain.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I don't think attending uni has either improved or worsened my SA but I have become more isolated here because, unlike school, I'm not required to be around people all day.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

In some ways I have improved and in some ways I may have gotten a bit worse. When I first got there I actually went downhill quite a bit, but that was in part due to a big setback that had happened shortly before. Since then, though, I have made some good strides, especially with regards to unexpected socialization. Before, when someone would just pop by or I would pass them and they wanted a conversation or to hang out _right then_, I would find that to be extremely stressful and hard to manage, but now I can take it in stride a lot better and even enjoy it. That definitely wouldn't have happened if I hadn't come to uni.

On the other hand, the stress and general anxiety that can come from academic pressure can sometimes challenge my recovery/ability to cope.


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

definitetly better. By being in business it forced me to do alot of group work and group presentations. If it were solo presentations, i would have bailed out. But the fact that other peoples marks depended on it, it kind of forced me to put myself out there. I met my one and only friend currently there too so its overall been a positive experience.

Also it helped prepare me for job interviews.


----------

